# Rem 597



## 7point62 (Sep 23, 2009)

I've been disappointed by this Remington 597. My wife bought it for the boys a few years ago against my advice (because it was cheaper than the Ruger 10-22 :doh:). Frequent feeding problems. The bolt travels on rails w/ tension provided by 2 action springs and getting the bolt rails and springs back in can be maddening. I don't like firearms that make me mad, especially little 22 plinkers. Geoff, my 16-year old, shown here, has outgrown it anyway so he's way overdo to move up to a man-gun.

I may trade it in for a 10/22, (for my younger boy) which I think is the best on the market..although he's been drooling over the M4 look-alike 22s, like Colt's M&P 15-22, which turned my head too.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 23, 2009)

M4 look a likes are fucking cool as shit! I was checking them out the other day at Academy all of them were around $400-$500 and looked like some GTG stuff. I am thinking about picking one up in the future...

As for the boys, you could run the older on the .22 cal AR15 for a few months and then buy (build) him an .223 AR15. the .22cal goes to the younger and everyone stays happy and well trained on the same platform...

My first rifle was a single shot .22 cal (small bore bitch) target rifle, still got it sitting in the safe ;)


----------



## 7point62 (Sep 23, 2009)

There's a few of those m4 22s on the market. All that coolness and cheap ammo! I gotta get one. The older boy says he wants a "sniper rifle." I don't know where to go on that request; In any case mky gun fund is pretty low right now. 

Hey bro, I got my first rifle when I was 10, a Sears single-shot bolt action 22. My dad used to let me go squirrel hunting by myself but he made me use 22 BB shot. I didn't get 22LR until I turned 13.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh shit "Sniper rifle" eh? Mod a old Mouser ($150) and toss a cheap scope on it, teach him to camo his self and equipment, reading the wind and range est. Make him work hard for a good shot with an old junker and then when you have the coin, pick him up Rem 700 action and build from there.

I started in small bore comp when I was 8 and moved into service rifle comp (M14 :eek:) when I was 12, grew up shooting all the time. My dad was/ is a NRA nut!


----------



## 7point62 (Sep 23, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Oh shit "Sniper rifle" eh? Mod a old Mouser ($150) and toss a cheap scope on it, teach him to camo his self and equipment, reading the wind and range est. Make him work hard for a good shot with an old junker and then when you have the coin, pick him up Rem 700 action and build from there.
> 
> I started in small bore comp when I was 8 and moved into service rifle comp (M14 :eek:) when I was 12, grew up shooting all the time. My dad was/ is a NRA nut!




Damn, I _had_ an old 8mm Spanish Mauser some years ago and got rid of it. It woulda been perfect. But that's a good idea to start him cheap & make him work for the shot.


----------



## HOLLiS (Sep 23, 2009)

There are some cool mousers,   Some Russian captured K98....    Besides being a good shooter, very collectable.  

Another good inexpensive shooter are Magnuts (Mosin Nagants),  Also Fins did a really great job at accuracizing them, if you find a Finnish magnuts. 

I have a Fin and Soviet sniper, both with PU scopes.  











Good motivation if you let him read about Soviet Women snipers.... one had about 500 kills


----------



## JJ sloan (Sep 23, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> There are some cool mousers,   Some Russian captured K98....    Besides being a good shooter, very collectable.
> 
> Another good inexpensive shooter are Magnuts (Mosin Nagants),  Also Fins did a really great job at accuracizing them, if you find a Finnish magnuts.
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## JJ sloan (Sep 23, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Oh shit "Sniper rifle" eh? Mod a old Mouser ($150) and toss a cheap scope on it, teach him to camo his self and equipment, reading the wind and range est. Make him work hard for a good shot with an old junker and then when you have the coin, pick him up Rem 700 action and build from there.
> 
> I started in small bore comp when I was 8 and moved into service rifle comp (M14 :eek:) when I was 12, grew up shooting all the time. My dad was/ is a NRA nut!



Holy shit... J.A.B. comes out with some great advice!:uhh:


----------



## skeeter (Oct 1, 2009)

The mouser action is great... I know a gunsmith that likes to take the action and chamber it in another round with a douglass chromolly barrel... you can build an extremely accurate rifle with a little time and know how with a cheep price tag compared to new long range rifles.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 1, 2009)

Get 'em a M4 lookalike .22 and put wood hardware on it... THAT would be slick, and not your stereotypical M4gery.


----------

